# Ron Little Knife



## retired (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Ron Little fixed blade-4" rosewood handle knife. O/A lgth. is 8 1/4".  I aquired this knife personally from Ron several years before he Passed.  It was one of his earlier makes, before he went strictly to sgl blade folding knives.  I have NO intention of ever selling this knife, but if any of you collectors out there could give me an idea of its' value I would be grateful.  /the blade is stamped w/ his name and it is a non-serial numbered edition.  Thank you


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wouldn't know how to put a price on it, but sure would like to see a picture of it!


----------



## CAL (Jan 13, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Wouldn't know how to put a price on it, but sure would like to see a picture of it!



Yes,I would too.


----------



## retired (Jan 14, 2011)

*Photo of the Ron Little knife*

Here are the photos ya'll wanted.


----------



## bg7m (Jan 14, 2011)

I remember in the early 1990s at some gun and knife shows a gentleman named Tom Gobel had a large collection of Little knives.  I think Mr. Gobel is from Snellville. If you can locate him, he might have an idea of a value of your knife.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a good suggestion Buddy - there are often knife experts who set up at shows and give appraisals - might want to take it to a show and ask.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe Tom is a member of the Flint River knife Club if that helps any.


----------

